# Powersound Overdrive



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 26, 2019)

C100 doesn't do anything in this circuit.  Check out the TC1044 datasheet.  The capacitor between pins 2 & 4 pumps charge to pin 5 when the TC1044 is used as voltage inverter.  When it's used as a booster (like it is in the Powersound OD), pin 5 is left open and C100 can be omitted.  Take a look at the Integral Preamp.  The cap between pins 2 & 4 is omitted.  There, I just saved everyone $0.25.


----------



## Robert (Apr 27, 2019)

Yep.  The charge pump was added as a block and this cap was never removed from the schematic.   It won't _hurt_ anything to install it, it's just not necessary.

It'll be removed from the board in the next PCB re-stock.


----------

